# Pulldown Menüs mit doppelten Werten



## manni (8. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein HTML Formular mit mehreren Pulldown Menüs (<Select> ....<option value=....).
Dabei soll ein Wert der in einem Menü selektiert wird in den nächsten nicht mehr selektierbar sein.

Also zB (Start)
Menü 1: 0 1 2 3
Menü 2: 0 1 2 3
Menü 3: 0 1 2 3
Menü 4: 0 1 2 3

dann selektiert in Menü 1: 1 =>
Menü 2: 0 (1) 2 3
Menü 3: 0 (1) 2 3
Menü 4: 0 (1) 2 3
(die Werte in Klammern sind nicht selektierbar)


dann selektiert in Menü 2: 2 =>
Menü 1: 0 1 (2) 3   selected 1
Menü 2: 0 (1) 2 3   selected 2
Menü 3: 0 (1) (2) 3
Menü 4: 0 (1) (2) 3

Kennt jemand ein Javascript dass das macht? Oder eine JSP Lösung dazu?

Manfred


----------



## ProgrammierGenie (21. Aug 2006)

Was ist genau dein Problem? Weißt du nicht wie man einen Eintrag löscht, oder weißt du nicht wie es geht das eine Eintrag in der Liste ist und nicht mehr ausgewählt werden kann?


----------



## Guest (21. Aug 2006)

Danke - aber das hat sich schon erledigt...


----------

